
LinkAges – Connecting Generations - singingwolfboy
http://innovation.pamf.org/linkages/
======
FallenArchangel
After I bought a domain name without using whois protection on accident, I
started receiving emails like this all the time. Offering things like mobile
apps, seo optimization, redesigns, logos, etc.

They all word it to sound otherwise, but it's just a money grab.

